# Northern Goshawk



## Abby (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm not sure if I've already posted this here so apologies if I have, this is my latest commissioned piece done in graphite pencil with a touch of coloured pencil.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 19, 2015)

That is beautiful! You captured the eyes well, and it looks like a photograph. 

Very nicely done!


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2015)

Norhern....i'm thinking Kes..but as always..fantastic artwork


----------



## Abby (Jan 19, 2015)

Definitely a Northern Goshawk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_goshawk
 and thanks! 

- - - Updated - - -

Kes, that book with the boy and his bird, and the mean dad kills it at the end?


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2015)

yes..he finds comfort in a Captive Kestrel but understands the emotional attachment is one way...amazing film


----------



## Abby (Jan 19, 2015)

It is! I had forgotten all about it, must've been all of 16 years old when I saw that!


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2015)

i think it was used in schools for english lessons...a kestrel for a knave..book and film both compliment each other well


----------



## Gumby (Jan 19, 2015)

Just stunning, Abby! As always, you are amazing.


----------



## Abby (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah thank Gumby


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 20, 2015)

Hmm. Now I understand why Da Vinci's (or whoever it was's) teacher snapped his own brushes and never painted again...

The downy feathers under its beak are particularly well done. Nice. Subtle use of colour can have a striking effect, such as here; one of my favourite looks.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 20, 2015)

That predatory gaze, elegant stance, captured! Thank you for sharing your artistry with me. Peace always...Jul


----------



## Dilbert J. Wellington (Jan 20, 2015)

That's impressive! Very life-like, I was nearly fooled that it was a real picture, haha.


----------



## Abby (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Bruno, Jul and Dilbert


----------

